# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  smoking before bed

## skyS

I read somewhere that smoking before bed increases dream intensity and I might try it and see if this is true.

----------


## OAR Raider

smoking a bowl......or what?

----------


## Snooze

> smoking a bowl......or what?



yeah , i was gonna reply to this thread but didnt have a clue which one is it.

well i smoke cigarettes and i dont see a difference

----------


## Keeper

Might it be the nicotin?

----------


## Crabman

It would be cool if smoking enhanced dream intensity.. But can you give us a link or something to the place where you read it?

----------


## JenMarie

Smoking is bad >.>

It hurts you.

You shouldn't smoke.

(I'm saying this all from a non-Lucid-wanting position. Please ignore my highly un-technical terms.)

----------


## shaftmonkey

> Smoking is bad >.>
> 
> It hurts you.
> 
> You shouldn't smoke.
> 
> (I'm saying this all from a non-Lucid-wanting position. Please ignore my highly un-technical terms.)



unless its some of that icky sticky son! ::banana::

----------


## PharoahSunrise

I believe its "sticky icky."

Weed's made for some interesting dreams for me... if you smoke it before bed it can inhibit your REM sleep which isn't good for lucid or vivid dreams.  As someone who always has vivid dreams, one time I remember smoking weed and causing my dreams to be just as memorable, but entirely in black and white.  Pot will definitely not help with vividness...

Cigarettes... I don't think they have an effect.  They're stimulants, so they're likely just to keep you awake a bit longer or keep your mind more focused on its waking life as opposed to its dream state.  But that's all the basis I have on that theory.

----------


## skyS

> I believe its "sticky icky."
> 
> Weed's made for some interesting dreams for me... if you smoke it before bed it can inhibit your REM sleep which isn't good for lucid or vivid dreams. As someone who always has vivid dreams, one time I remember smoking weed and causing my dreams to be just as memorable, but entirely in black and white. Pot will definitely not help with vividness...
> 
> Cigarettes... I don't think they have an effect. They're stimulants, so they're likely just to keep you awake a bit longer or keep your mind more focused on its waking life as opposed to its dream state. But that's all the basis I have on that theory.



 

well I'll try and see if it has any effect.

----------


## Sophire

I used to smoke weed regularly and I gotta say I havn't noticed any difference at all, my dreams have always been weired and vivid.Same with smoking ciggarettes.*Shrugs*Maybe the effects are different with different people, after all we are not all clones are we!?

----------


## delta-9-thc

hahahha u make me laugh ::D:  but if u can handle your weed then everything iz good 4 you hahahha  cuz 4 me weed doesnt do anything 2 my brain unless im under the influence of it

----------


## Siletra

I've been smoking for quite awhile, and I've noticed that I get some more interesting dreams, but they aren't any more intense or vivid.  Also, no increased lucidity either.  DXM on the other hand made for some FUCKED UP lucid dreams.

----------


## The Question

Well for me, i love toking a bowl before bed but for many people including myself believe it decreases your dream recall but your dreams really are very cool while blazed. Iv had some really happy and trippy dreams when iv gone to sleep stoned!

----------


## SKA

For me it's pretty much an everynight pre-bedtime ritual to smoke a last cigarette.
Haven't noticed any difference actually. When I wake up the first thing I do is smoke a cigarette cuz it helps me awaken mentally when I'm very groggy in the morning, but this probably has got more to do with the act of smoking and demanding some attention focus rather than nicotine's stimulant effects.

I've still got a huge bag of dried and chopped mugwort. I might smoke that before bedtime tonight. Never helped before, but lately my DreamRecall has significantly improved so who knows. I might add some crushed African DreamRoot to the mix too.

----------


## Michael

> DXM on the other hand made for some FUCKED UP lucid dreams.



yea... dxm makes really weird dreams. i thought i was the only one this has happened to.one time on dxm my dream was literally a cartoon where everything had a "family guy" animation to it. not lucid though, i was too fucked up

----------


## phoenelai

"Nicotine can have a profound effect on lucid dreaming when used (1) rare occasions (2) small doses (3) and counteract desensitization is applied (taking piracetam right after a trigger. Nicotone works well with Galantamine (4-8mg). Apply a patch or smoke a cig around 4 AM after about 5 hours of good sleep. If you use a patch remove after about 3 hours. Of course be aware of Nicotine side effects." 

paraphrased "Thomas Yuschak"
_The Power of Supplements_

----------


## Michael

im going to try this as i am a casual cig smoker. i dont get addicted to them so im not worried. although they are a stimulant, they usually relax me and make me tired so it might just induce heavy sleep.

----------


## phoenelai

He's really big on even supressing dreams at the beginning of the night like using 5-HTP then trying your trigger later in the morning, pushing the rem rembound effect really pushing the High Level Lucid.

----------


## Nickanic

well, I dont know about cigs, but the nicotine patches... good lord... I have never had such crazy dreams

----------


## G0MPgomp

I am telling you all this cause i trust your judgement...

Please do not do this unless you *REALLY* know what you are doing..


I should not say this.. (it might provoke)
..either way...

Chew; Salvia Divinorum.. Do not smoke it! 

Chew.. _It is sublingual..._ 

And be sure to look me up?

----------


## Phydeaux_3

I'm going to bump this thread because I think it's the closest thing to a "tobaccco & dreaming" thread that exists and I don't want to start a new one about something that's so similar.

I was VERY curious about this, seeing as I had quit tobacco and noticed for sure a decline in my dreaming, both in frequency & intensity. I was still toking but that was more of a hinderance than a help, to be sure.

Well I finally put 2 and 2 together and came to the realization (at least for me) that toking and dreaming cannot coexist. Every time I would have even one toke my dreaming would suffer dramatically. Much as I love my tokes I can't have it sabotaging my dreaming efforts, I am putting WAY too much effort into this thing.

So, I NEVER want to EVER go back to smoking cigarettes, it was a real bastard of a battle just to get off the fucking things in the first place. I KNOW that it's a slippery slope to go down to start having one "once in a while" or that sort of thing. Also, I'm not real big on the whole "patch" idea, they are WAY too expensive and I never liked the effect from them at all in the first place.

So, after carefull consideration, this is my solution: I bought a pack of Colt cigars. I will not have more than 1 a night, ever. As I said before I DO NOT want to go back to being a smoker, but I still like to occasionally smoke (I know that this is contradictory) and I wanted to see if it would have any effect on my dreaming.

Last night before bed I smoked about 3/4 of one (boy, was my head spinning!) and the results were obvious. I had 2 of the most vivid (but sadly non-lucid) dreams that I have had in a long, long time. Also, I woke up with the memory STRONG in my mind, not just a vague recollection of BOTH dreams. I journaled them first thing in the morning.

I consider this experiment a success. I now know that for me at least there is a connection between nicotine and dreaming. I plan to do the same again tonight to see if the effect is repeated, if not maybe I'll have to just keep it to an occasional thing.



I'm STILL awaiting the arrival of my galantamine, so when that comes I'll try them together. See if that improves things.

----------


## Michael

Dude, if you were addicted to cigarettes, you CANNOT, I repeat CANNOT EVER go back to moderatly using them. You will soon find yourself where you were before. You should quit them man. Just my advice, sorry if you don't like it. But I've seen many many people try this. With alcohol, heroin, cigs, coke, anything you can think of. It never worked and they are either still addicted, or quit altogether.


Luckily for me, I don't get addicted!!! To anything!!  :tongue2:  (trust me, I know for sure)

----------


## frost458

Nicotine is an agonist for acetylcholine, meaning it enter the brain and act as acetylcholine.

However smoking won't do it, if you want to use it to trigger LD you'll need to put on a nicotine patch before bed.

----------


## anderj101

Please don't wake up 5 year old threads. Create a new thread or search for a recent thread.

----------

